# mod_rewrite Frage



## aKraus (8. Januar 2007)

Hi,

ist es per mod_rewrite möglich den Link /news/934 auf news.php?action=comments&id=934 umzuleiten? Ich hab bisher immer nur beispiele mit HTML Seiten (news-934.html) oder ähnlichen gesehen. Mir geht es nur darum, dass /news/ ja eigentlich einen Ordner darstellen würde.


----------



## Gumbo (8. Januar 2007)

Mit mod_rewrite lassen sich alle Anfragen verarbeiten, egal welchen Formats.


----------

